# Design Building show



## CraMar (Mar 1, 2014)

HI Everyone

I recently visited a Design/Building show in London in the Excel Centre. Does anyone know if anything similar exists in Portugal, and if so where and when does it take place.

regards
Craig


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes we have some here in Portugal like:

Building show - Concreta in Porto - Concreta | Página Inicial
Building show - Tektónica in Lisboa - http://www.tektonica.fil.pt
Building show - Expoconstrói in Batalha - Exposalao, S.A.
Real Estate show - SIL in Lisboa - http://www.imobiliario.fil.pt


----------

